# Tablet Talk



## Private|Par (Jul 17, 2008)

Three days ago for my birthday I got a Wacom Bamboo Fun, 6inches by 4 inches. I was new to the world of tablets, so I got the cheapest one I could come by. I'm loving it, the feel is really great and it works fine for my intended purposes. Anyone else here got a tablet? Or thinking about getting one? What tablet should I go for next.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 17, 2008)

Did the same thing a few months back and it's one of the best impluse-buys I've made all year. I haven't really used it much yet (been far too busy!), but I was amazed how much quicker working with a tablet is than working with a mouse. I only wanted something basic to do web-style graphics with so I got the cheapest one they do, the "Bamboo One". There's no buttons on the tablet and just 2 on the pen but it suits my needs just fine. I'm a pencil-and-paper person at heart so I never thought I'd be using it to draw straight onto the computer, but I love just doodling in PSP


----------



## matriculated (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a Wacom but I never use it. I could never get used to drawing on it.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting one... I've seen a Wacom Bamboo Fun, but I fear it might be a little too small to draw easily. How it is for big drawings? You have to scroll around or something like that?

I've never tried one so I don't really know if I could get used to it...


----------



## Orc (Jul 17, 2008)

I tried one at a Wacom booth at a convention I went to.
Ish hard.
Screw tablets.
(But that's just my opinion, I'm comfortable mouse person. I even say fuck you to trackballs.)


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a tablet conversion laptop, I fucking love love love it


----------



## Commander (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a A3 tablet I got off Ebay, brilliant for inking line art and for sketching concepts for my 3D work.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 17, 2008)

I use an exturnal keyboard in tablet mode, but FPS games are awesome when i can tap the screen and it works great for my tat designs


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 17, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> I have a tablet conversion laptop, I fucking love love love it


My dad has one of those. The screen seems to have way too much friction as it literally is hard to draw and makes a sound like you're digging into it. Still a awesome device though.

I couldn't imagine drawing with my hand while looking at something else to see what I drew. That would seem way to confusing for me, what if I want to like ink a drawing? How would I know were to draw.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 17, 2008)

which model does he have, I bave the tx1120us and don t have any problems like that


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 17, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> which model does he have, I bave the tx1120us and don t have any problems like that


I don't really know, it's his work laptop so he usually keeps it there and never brings it home, because when you try to connect to my WiFi, it screws up his work's WiFi so he has to wait an age for the 'technicians' to come. I know its one of those incredibly thin and incredibly heavy Lenovo ThinkPads. (doesn't help much does it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 17, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I couldn't imagine drawing with my hand while looking at something else to see what I drew. That would seem way to confusing for me, what if I want to like ink a drawing? How would I know were to draw.


You watch a little arrow moving on a screen without watching your hand on the mouse all the time, it's the same principle really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After a while you forget your hand's even there. Sure you have to adapt and learn how to use it same as any tool, but it's not as difficult as it sounds. It's a different way of drawing, I don't think it's quite as personal as other media but that's just a matter of opinion.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 17, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely forgot that if you hold the pen within like 1 inch of the screen it shows the arrow! My bad. Haven't used the tablet for awhile now.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 18, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I even say fuck you to trackballs.


How DARE you.  *has been a trackball person since...uh...a long while ago*  I don't do any art though so that's my excuse.  I would kinda look at getting a tablet since I used to draw on paper, but...eh, another peripheral I wouldn't use often I'm sure...


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, you eventually get used to the tablet. I think it's because that when you're normally using a pen, your eyes are used to watching exactly what you're drawing on. Raulpica, for larger drawings, you need to scroll sometimes, obviously. But the bigger the tablet you get the less you have to scroll, although your wallet will pay. I suggest getting a smallish tablet to start off with, and if you like using it, move up the range just as I plan on. You don't need to scroll so much that it becomes annoying, though.


----------



## superkrm (Jul 20, 2008)

saving up for this badboy

12 inch cintiq


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah! I was going to make a tablet thread but then I saw this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm thinking of buying a tablet, what tablet would you guys recommend for about £50? I know that's not a lot of money to play with, but I'm on a budget and won't be using it for anything TOO intensive, I just want to get back into drawing - and it's tough with a mouse!


----------



## superkrm (Jul 20, 2008)

i liked my old wacom, but i havent tried the new bamboo.

I guess you can start with that.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazon have got the A6 black Bamboo for around 50 quid; similar to but cheaper than the Bamboo Fun because it comes with less software (namebly Photoshop elements, which you've probably got a version of already). If you want something larger then the only other brand on the market is Trust. I hear your mileage with them may vary, some people love them, some hate, how long it lasts probably depends on how often you use it (and the fact that people who have no problem with economy tablets probably don't stop by to review them).


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 20, 2008)

How's this one?

Looks a bit small though... How small is too small?


----------



## superkrm (Jul 20, 2008)

we are in the same boat. I'm getting back into drawing too.

ds screen size is too small for me.

my old wacom was 4 by 5 i felt a little restricted, but i guess "how small is too small" would be personal tastes.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I just found the same one for £43.10  delivered. So I'm probably going to go for this one

There doesn't seem to be _anything_ else within a reasonable price range (around £50-£80).


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 21, 2008)

Mmm big tablets definately hurt your wallet, but the smallest Bamboo Fun is all I really needed. I just wanted to break into the tablet-using community, so I picked the cheapest.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 23, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> How's this one?
> 
> Looks a bit small though... How small is too small?



a tablet should be big enough for you to reach the top and the bottom of the active zone without moving you hand but you shoulndt be able to move your pen outside the active zone from that position


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 23, 2008)

Those Cintiq's are quite sexy, I've been looking into the 'write-on-LCD' ones, and I love them, but they're so expensive still. Most electronics drop price overtime, so I'm expecting them to drop to 500~600 soon enough for a 'decent' sized one you can carry around, but you know...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 23, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Well I just found the same one for £43.10  delivered. So I'm probably going to go for this one
> 
> There doesn't seem to be _anything_ else within a reasonable price range (around £50-£80).


I went ahead and ordered this one, should be with me for Friday. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

Hah, didn't know these were that cheap.
I usually just do a drawing and scan it, then get someone to make it look better in Photoshop.

I'll probably invest in one those soon...good to have some nice change in my pocket to blow, for a change.

Also, a question - can I use these in Photoshop for, say, a paintbrush?


----------



## superkrm (Jul 23, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Those Cintiq's are quite sexy, I've been looking into the 'write-on-LCD' ones, and I love them, but they're so expensive still. Most electronics drop price overtime, so I'm expecting them to drop to 500~600 soon enough for a 'decent' sized one you can carry around, but you know...


as far as i remember those cintiqs havent dropped very much
but the addition of the 12incher made it a little more affordable than that 21 inch behemoth


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2008)

This is marketing trickery. They make this look like it's completely NEW, while it isn't. Here at work I've got the Wacom Intuos (the biggest) for years now and I hardly use it. For drawing it's the perfect solution and I guess designers, artists and illustrators couldn't do without... but they now target on the casual home user, and they make it all nice, clean and cuddly so people go and buy it. But really if you're a home user why would you need this? The best I can think of is if you're suffering from RSI/CANS and you're searching for a better mouse experience.

So mainly this is Marketing Bullshit, they're selling this product for years and now they just made a nice new name for it and BAM it's new and on top of that they sell the "white" one like it's yet another type compared to the "black" one, which again is bullshit because it only has different software.

It's all about money isn't it? yup


----------



## Rowan (Jul 23, 2008)

want a graphics tablet for £50 go aldi they had a graphics tablet but u see what u r drawing on the tablet


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 23, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Also, a question - can I use these in Photoshop for, say, a paintbrush?Yep, that's what most people use them for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For £50 I doubt it; are you sure it wasn't one with a transparent glass sheet that you can place a drawing under to trace it?


----------



## Dylan (Jul 29, 2008)

I would really love one of these but theres just no way I can afford one right now or even if I could afford, justify spending the money on something which I do not have sufficient talent to deserve.


----------

